# Building a Cyclorama wall in new studio



## a_kraker99 (Apr 29, 2009)

My plan is to have a nice white cyclorama wall in my studio with a white seamless floor so that I dont need a seamless white paper.  The problem I am running into is with the floor.  It almost seems like there is no good way to make a nice white seamless floor.  
Right now I use a peice of white tileboard like Zack Arais uses to get that nice refective look on the floor.  I want that look but with a more permanent solution.
I originally thought I could just get a blank white laminate floor but guess what?  Nobody makes blank white laminate flooring.  Does anyone have any ideas for me?


----------



## a_kraker99 (Apr 29, 2009)

Maybe I could use this?  RustOleum.com

Would that work on plywood though?


----------



## bdavis (Apr 29, 2009)

Only things I can think of are things like plexiglass and that white tileboard. Sorry. I'm just a little confused as to how you cant get a seamless white background with the cyc wall and tileboard, Zack does it and tells how to in his blog. 

I love Zacks work, he always has good suggestions, maybe you could shoot him an email and ask?


----------



## a_kraker99 (Apr 29, 2009)

It is just that the Tileboard is not a permanent solution.  If you look at his post he says that he has 2 sheets of tileboard and overlaps them slightly.  I am looking for some type of permanent flooring solution.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm thinking that you could make it out of wood & plaster etc.  Then paint it white, then put on several coats of protective coating...maybe a hard polyurethane.  If you want to be reflective, maybe use a coating that can be polished...or one that can have a wax coat applied, then you should be able to just buff it up when needed.


----------



## craig (Apr 29, 2009)

If you are going to have a cyc with a paper floor how is it going to be seamless? Why would you want a paper floor? At any rate I think plexi is your only option. Big up on the cyc. It is no small undertaking. If I had a permanent space I would definitely be with you.

Love & Bass


----------



## Phranquey (Apr 29, 2009)

a_kraker99 said:


> My plan is to have a nice white cyclorama wall in my studio with a white seamless floor so that I dont need a seamless white paper. The problem I am running into is with the floor. It almost seems like there is no good way to make a nice white seamless floor.
> Right now I use a peice of white tileboard like Zack Arais uses to get that nice refective look on the floor. I want that look but with a more permanent solution.
> I originally thought I could just get a blank white laminate floor but guess what? Nobody makes blank white laminate flooring. Does anyone have any ideas for me?


 

Sounds like a really neat project if you can pull it off, but.......:scratch: it sounds like a lot of time, money, & effort. I just paid $40 for a 107" x 36' roll of white seamless, suspended on a 2" x 10' piece of PVC for another $5. I pull it down when I need it, and roll it back up when I'm done. When the bottom gets a little dirty, trim it off & pull out a little more. When you have that nice white floor, what do you do _when_ (not if) it gets all scuffed up & dirty.....more time & money in paint, or a LOT of elbow grease cleaning laminate?

Another suggestion might be getting white seamless, and a large piece of clear acrylic to place on top it. You get the white, the lack of a bottom corner, plus the reflective surface. I understand your want to make something permanent, but IMO, versatility is a better way to go....just a thought.


----------



## RyanLilly (May 2, 2009)

a_kraker99 said:


> It is just that the Tileboard is not a permanent solution.  If you look at his post he says that he has 2 sheets of tileboard and overlaps them slightly.  I am looking for some type of permanent flooring solution.



You could use Masonite, counter sink the screws then Bondo the screw heads and seams, sand, paint, sand, paint, sand, Wax, buff. You could even build a smooth curve from your wall to your floor in the same fashion.


----------

